# CEFX 2007-2008 Indoor Season



## Josh Cyrul (Dec 6, 2004)

Hello Everyone,

First off, I hope everyone has had and is enjoying the end of their summer. I thought I would come on here and clear the air for everyone as there has been some rumors about the future of CEFX Raceway and whether there will be a track around this year.

YES!!! CEFX Raceway will be here and open the remainder of 2007 as well as all of 2008. Beyond that, I am not sure as our lease finishes in December of '08 and at that time we will evaluate everything and go from there. 

I will admit, that we had considered selling only the track/hobby shop (not CEFX) as the potential buyer had grand plans of putting a lot of money into the track and hobby shop. To me this would only improve the racing scene, potential for the track's future and ultimatly a strong facility and business for all of us to enjoy our hobby. Needless to say, after several no shows for multiple things we have decided that selling the track/shop off would not be in the best interest of the racers and it was time for us to publicly announce that the track is not for sale and CEFX Raceway will continue to be owned and opperated by the Cyrul family and I. 

If anyone has any questions or comments please let us know. We are open to ideas and we require the support of the racers to push the business further. Plain and simple, we want your business and need it to improve inventory and improve the facility to support all of you better and give you the cleanest, nicest facility to enjoy your hobby. 

Store Hours:

Mon - Closed
Tue - 2pm-9pm - Racing Starts at 6:30pm
Wed - 2pm-9pm - Open Practice
Thu - 2pm-9pm - Open Practice
Fri - 2pm-9pm - Open Practice (Racing starting in Sept @ 6:30pm)
Sat - 10am-9pm - Open Practice
Sun - 9am-6pm - Racing Starts at Noon

Coming Soon:

CRL Dates
Stop #2 on the BRL Tour @ CEFX Nov 2nd-4th
Special Event Races
CRS - Cyrul Racing School. Wednesday's & Saturday's for racers of all levels.

August 25th - CEFX Work Day:

Saturday the 25th we are going to have a work day. We are going to roll up and re-lay the carpet to remove all the wrinkles. Anyone willing to come out and give a hand recieves pizza, pop and free practice once the track is put back together.


----------



## Ted Flack (Sep 26, 2001)

Josh and family,

Great news for all the R/C racers in the midwest. I am sure that all the regulars will be very happy to hear that all is well with CEFX and we can continue our BS sessions that are broken up by having to race every once in a while.

For those of us that race gas, the season will go on for another month or so and then we can get serious about electric racing....can't wait. 

What are people thinking about brushless and lipo for this season? I think I am ready for the brushless motor idea but I am not sure about lipo yet. Or I can forget both and run the regular stuff, no problem either way for me.

See everyone soon,
Ted


----------



## HookupsXXX4 (Dec 4, 2003)

Good to hear that the CEFX Raceway is still going to be open. About how far is it from the old track at the Woodville Mall?

Thanks,
Jerry


----------



## xxxt4life (Apr 27, 2007)

this is good news


----------



## Ted Flack (Sep 26, 2001)

HookupsXXX4 said:


> Good to hear that the CEFX Raceway is still going to be open. About how far is it from the old track at the Woodville Mall?
> 
> Thanks,
> Jerry


It's about one hour north, up I-75, and then 275 to Ford Road.


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

Cool beans! I am planning on coming up on Saturday with Fred to help out. I don't have a car to practice with, so I'll just be there to help and hang out.

Ted - I am planning on racing just 1/12th this year - brushless mod and 13.5 (or whatever the 19-turn equivalent will be). I don't think anyone makes a Lipo pack for 1/12th? 

Anyways, I recently left the start-up world and rejoined the corporate world so I should be able to hit the track a lot more this season. No more 80 hour work weeks. 

-Rich


----------



## RBLove (Feb 7, 2005)

Awesome news Josh. 

As some of you may or may not have heard The World of Hobbies (Cincy) is closing the end of the month. There is a good handful of people that are planning to run at CEFX and the Gate this fall/winter. Sucks we are losing another track, but maybe your track can benefit from it.

Good luck this year and I will see you all very soon.

Rob Love


----------



## Andy who? (Oct 30, 2005)

Rich Chang said:


> Cool beans! .....so I should be able to hit the track a lot more this season.......
> 
> -Rich


Yeah right! 
Rich who?


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

I'm curious who this Rich guy is also...


----------



## xrayrc (Oct 1, 2004)

That is great news.

Josh, would you consider to put in an RCP track upstairs to run some mini-Z's??? Nothing huge just two wide L-s, I have one of those cars and it is a lot of fun... probably you could get the track for cheap from Kyosho... Here is why I think it would be awesome, we run LiPo and Brushless all summer at Lazer and once you have the car set-up there is not so much to do. I ended up walking around between heats verbally abusing people I got so bored. I think running some mini-Z's just for fun would keep me busy I would even pay an extra 5 bucks for using the RCP track...

Regarding to the classes: I'm gonna run brushless and lipo, would prefer 10.5 running together with 19T or a separate 13.5 class.

Peter


----------



## HookupsXXX4 (Dec 4, 2003)

Ted Flack said:


> It's about one hour north, up I-75, and then 275 to Ford Road.


Thanks.


----------



## Josh Cyrul (Dec 6, 2004)

Hey Everyone,

Today we had a bunch of people come out to help and the carpet is back down and I think it's even better than it was to start off last year. Everyone worked really hard and it looks great. We are about to build the track layout for tommorow so it will be ready for anyone to come and do some running/practicing!!

Thanks to everyone who came out and gave us a hand:

William Sexton
Jeremy Otis
Rich Chang
Fred Baumgartner
Willie Thomas
Brandon Thomas
Barry Z.
Dad
Mom
Mark

Major Thanks to the master carpet guy - Darryl Scott!!


----------



## Josh Cyrul (Dec 6, 2004)

xrayrc - We have though about it and we really would like to put a Mini-Z track up there. I've already talked to Kyosho about it and they said they would give us a deal on a track but I keep getting so busy with other things I forget to finish sorting it out with them. I have to speak with Kyosho on Monday for some racing stuff and I'll also ask about getting the tracks here so we can start some Mini-Z racing. I'll keep everyone posted as to what's going on with that as I know more.

Right now, reguarding classes we are thinking about these rules:

Stock - Stock motors, NiMh batteries for those who travel to the races.
19T - 19T, 10.5 motors with NiMh or LiPo batteries.
Mod - Any brushed/brushless with NiMh or LiPo batteries.
13.5 Brushless - Either NiMh or LiPo batteries, foam tires
13.5 Brushless - Either NiMh or LiPo batteries, rubber tires

Also, if people are interested in racing these we have no problem with making classes:

Mini Cooper
SportWerks Recoil Box Stock Class (all box stock items, SportWerks Upgrades (no carbon fiber) including transmitter)
SportWerks Recoil Open Class (LiPo, brushless, carbon upgrades, all options)

Also, CEFX is looking into producing a 1/10 pan car that will use a TC body, 4cells and would use the 1/10 oval tires and possibly standard TC tires. Would anyone be interested in a very inexpensive alternative to TC?? If so, what do you think - 4-cell or make it LiPo friendly?? I'm thinking 4-cell to keep the speeds down...


----------



## Josh Cyrul (Dec 6, 2004)

If anyone has any additional ideas or comments, just let us know!!


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

Hi Josh,

Sorry I couldn't stay longer to help today (and had to make Fred leave also since he carpooled up with me) -- I had an appt at 4:00p.

Seams? What seams? Man, that Darryl is amazing!

The 1/10th pan car with a TC body and either type of tire definitely interests me. I think standard TC tires might be better since folks that race regular TC can also run this class and run the same tires. 

My preference at this time would be LiPo and brushless (however, I think the 13.5 is the slowest brushless; and that might be too fast?). I raced the Lazer points series this summer in the F103 class and enjoyed it a ton because we ran LiPos and Mabuchi motors. Pretty much no maintenance -- just worked on setup and driving.  Maybe the sport tuned Mabuchi could be a motor option?

-Rich


----------



## walterhenderson (May 8, 2002)

Josh,

You guys did a great job on the rug, it is super smooth!!!


----------



## JH Racing (Apr 22, 2005)

Josh How can I get your 1/10th Oval conversion?


----------



## sportpak (Dec 23, 2005)

How well do you guys do with your rubber tire sedan? I know it's a love it or leave it concept for most. Just curious though.

Ben


----------



## Josh Cyrul (Dec 6, 2004)

Walt - Thanks!!

JH - You can contact you're local hobby shop and ask them, check the www.cefxraceway.net site (it may not be up there yet) or call our hobby shop for information 734-722-7479.


----------



## Josh Cyrul (Dec 6, 2004)

Well, for those asking for it - We have two Mini-Z "L" tracks coming from Kyosho. I ordered them today and as soon as they arrive we will have a Mini-Z track set-up in the upper deck @ CEFX!!


----------



## KE4PJO (Feb 9, 2005)

Are you up for some Mini-Z hockey?


----------



## xrayrc (Oct 1, 2004)

Great news... thanks


----------



## twistedone (Aug 17, 2007)

hope you can form a club and join the hfay series and the olps that would be great!!


----------



## twistedone (Aug 17, 2007)

here is link to the info
http://hfay.tinyrc.com/Home/tabid/64/Default.aspx


----------



## Josh Cyrul (Dec 6, 2004)

A CEFX RACEWAY UPDATE:

Coming next Wednesday - NEW JACO 52mm Prism TC tires. All compounds will be in stock and we are taking pre-orders!! Call into the shop or e-mail to reserve yours before they are gone!!


----------



## JH Racing (Apr 22, 2005)

My LHS Don't even know you exist I go in and say CEFX and I would get a dumb look nevermind.


----------



## TimXLB (Oct 8, 2005)

Hi,

I agree on a 1/10th scale pan class. as for tires I would run the pan tires as I don't have any sedans anymore. also LiPo/BL would be nice.

Thanks


----------



## J.O. (Feb 4, 2006)

O.K.

It's time to start making your way down to CEFX! The carpet is perfect! Nothing like running 3 mil ride height on a 12th scale car along with fantastic hi bite! We locals are spoiled... This past Tuesday night was a sign that people are starting to think electric again.

Vegas and Cleveland will be here before we know it! Are you practiced up? Cmon down!

Jeremy


----------



## CRL sandbagger (Nov 18, 2002)

Josh Cyrul said:


> Coming Soon:
> 
> CRL Dates
> Stop #2 on the BRL Tour @ CEFX Nov 2nd-4th


So I still have a chance...or is the real CRL gone?


----------



## Ernie Parison (Oct 7, 2003)

Josh, 
Any plans for a BRL warmup? Oval schedule? once a month???????????


----------



## rayj1 (Jan 18, 2003)

Been out of electric for afew years but am thinking about getting back in. I'm looking at running 12th scales, and would really like to run brushless(equiv 19T) and Lipoly if possible. I still have my 12L4 and wonder what you guys would reccommend for Brushless systems and what to run for batteries(prefer lipoly) Any suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## walterhenderson (May 8, 2002)

From what I have heard there was a new Cyrul born today, Congrats!!!


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

Hey that's great! Congrats!

-Rich


----------



## Lazer Lady (Sep 25, 2001)

Congrats Angel & Josh! Hope Mom and baby are doing well.


----------



## tom kelley (Mar 29, 2005)

Congrats Josh and Angel!


----------



## HookupsXXX4 (Dec 4, 2003)

Josh-Are you holding any of the CRL races? Are they even doing the CRL this year? 

Jerry


----------



## Miller Time (Sep 24, 2006)

rayj1 said:


> Been out of electric for afew years but am thinking about getting back in. I'm looking at running 12th scales, and would really like to run brushless(equiv 19T) and Lipoly if possible. I still have my 12L4 and wonder what you guys would reccommend for Brushless systems and what to run for batteries(prefer lipoly) Any suggestions would be appreciated.


Currently I don't believe there is a LiPo for 4 cell 1/12th
Novak 4300 motor (19t equiv.)
LRP Sphere Comp ESC (turn lipo mode off for NiMh to prevent low voltage failsafe shut down)


----------



## Motor City Hamilton (Feb 5, 2002)

Selling my SCCA Honda Race car (full scale race car). Anyone looking to go road racing in big cars, this is a great way to get started. Sorted, fast car with latest safety updates. I know that many of you have more money in R/C equipment than this car will cost you. $4,800

Photos here:
http://flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/?saved=1

Info here:
http://www.redpepperracing.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=35160

Thanks for looking.
Keith


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

Hi Keith,

Post some pics of the new Miata! 

Hmm.. free driving lessons for whoever buys the Honda? That's already worth more than the $4,800! 

Are you going to be able to race any 1/12th this season?

-Rich


----------



## Motor City Hamilton (Feb 5, 2002)

Winter is going to be busy. I am building the Miata from street car to race car. And, I am trying to finish the restoration on my 1977 Mini. No r/c racing for me this winter. In fact, I should just sell all of that.


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

Someone needs to straighten out your priorities. 

Post some pics of the Miata and the Mini when you can. Funny -- I was checking out some Mini's (primarily newer models but checked out some older ones) on eBay yesterday.

-Rich


----------



## twistedone (Aug 17, 2007)

is there going to be any type of point series this winter at cefx?


----------



## DISH (Nov 8, 2002)

Yeah, RC racing is just toy car racing. I'm selling all mine too.


----------



## Motor City Hamilton (Feb 5, 2002)

DISH said:


> Yeah, RC racing is just toy car racing. I'm selling all mine too.


That's not exactly what I said? I'm just selling a full-scale car and dont' have time to do both. I didn't take any shots, like calling them toy cars. In a lot of ways, I really miss R/C racing. Like when I put my Honda into the gravel trap (twice) and had to spend two hours (each time) to get all the stones out of the car. I really wish I could have just picked it up, flipped it over and shaken it. 

Full scale racing is more work than R/C, physically. Mentally, they're close to the same, except for the fear of death thing. I figure that I need to race full-scale while I'm still able. I'm pushing 40 now. Old age kicks in... where... around 45?


----------



## tom kelley (Mar 29, 2005)

Motor City Hamilton said:


> I'm pushing 40 now. Old age kicks in... where... around 45?


You can race masters now. If you race nitro, you have to wait till 45. Not sure if that's a sign of old age.


----------



## DISH (Nov 8, 2002)

Just ribbin' ya Keith. Have fun.


----------



## Ted Flack (Sep 26, 2001)

Motor City Hamilton said:


> I'm pushing 40 now. Old age kicks in... where... around 45?


Actually it must be somewhere past 60. Near as I can tell you still want to do *everything* past 60. You can't but you still want to.

40......Big Deal!

Ted


----------



## Motor City Hamilton (Feb 5, 2002)

I see guys in their 70's out there in SCCA racing. They're not very fast, but they're out there! Almost ran one over while lapping him for the 2ND time at Mid-Ohio. Couldn't believe that I could actually lap someone in my Honda... twice???


----------



## kevinm (Jan 16, 2002)

Was his turn signal still on? :jest:


----------



## fergie (Jan 10, 2004)

tom kelley said:


> You can race masters now. If you race nitro, you have to wait till 45. Not sure if that's a sign of old age.


Let's not talk about old age! Us young guys don't want to think about it!!

Ron F. :dude:


----------



## Ted Flack (Sep 26, 2001)

Motor City Hamilton said:


> I see guys in their 70's out there in SCCA racing. They're not very fast, but they're out there! Almost ran one over while lapping him for the 2ND time at Mid-Ohio. Couldn't believe that I could actually lap someone in my Honda... twice???


So, are you saying all old guys are slow!!!!!!!!!!!

BarryZ might take exception to that.


----------



## Barry Z (Mar 28, 2002)

Ted Flack said:


> So, are you saying all old guys are slow!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> BarryZ might take exception to that.



I had something clever to say, but ....... I forgot what it was.....


----------



## Ernie Parison (Oct 7, 2003)

Any oval warmup days before the BRL?


----------



## xrayrc (Oct 1, 2004)

So what are the popular classes on Sunday's? And what about Tuesdays?
I just ordered a new Orion LiPo (replacing the dead LiMn - died after ~60+ cycle - stay away from those) and want to run 10.5 or 13.5 brushless with it foam or rubber whichever is more crowded...


----------



## tom kelley (Mar 29, 2005)

Hey Josh, last night I spoke to Angel about this. I'd like to start listing race info, race results on the drccc.org website for all the races going on at CEFX raceway. Maybe even keep a points tabulation. What do you think?


----------



## twistedone (Aug 17, 2007)

how was the turnout tuesday night any bl/lipo 13.5 guys yet


----------



## Tim Stamper (May 22, 2002)

All I know is that I can't wait to get back out there with all of you OLD guys.

Miss hanging out at the track. New 12th scale arrived and i'm throwing it together now. It's now officially a year that I haven't touched my RC car stuff. The cyclone's still broken from the '06 Halloween Classic.

Hope to see y'all soon,

Tim


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

I wondered what happened to ya. Glad to see your back at it.
-Fred K


----------



## tom kelley (Mar 29, 2005)

I don't know about tuesday night, but we got a BL 10.5 rubber tire class going on Sunday. I was running lipo also. There was also a mini class. Will have to come back again in 2 weeks.


----------



## Greg Anthony (Sep 10, 2002)

Tim Stamper said:


> The cyclone's still broken from the '06 Halloween Classic.


I'll bet ya $5 it's still in the back seat of the Camero too!!!

HA HA 

e-mail me


----------



## Tim Stamper (May 22, 2002)

Greg Anthony said:


> I'll bet ya $5 it's still in the back seat of the Camero too!!!
> 
> HA HA
> 
> e-mail me


Nah, I actually brought it in and it's on a shelf 

I bought all of the WC stuff but it's still in the package, lol.

Tim


----------



## Greg Anthony (Sep 10, 2002)

Ernie Parison said:


> Any oval warmup days before the BRL?


 
So, how was the _”9th Annual”_ over the weekend? Remember anything? 


My “Inaugural” is tomorrow.. HA HA you old! :dude:


----------



## Greg Anthony (Sep 10, 2002)

Tim Stamper said:


> Nah, I actually brought it in and it's on a shelf
> 
> I bought all of the WC stuff but it's still in the package, lol.
> 
> Tim


But how long was it in the camero? Did you ever get the "M" running? You racing this year or what?


----------



## Tim Stamper (May 22, 2002)

It never sat in there, she's still purdy 

I brought everything inside right away since I knew that had to retire for a while.

I'm building another 12th scale now for this winter season, so yup, i'll be back soon, just not to the extreme that I was before. Just 12th scale and probably stock, to keep the costs down. I don't want to dump money into a BL setup either.

My M3 is paid off now, so I can start dumping money into it to get it ready for spring. Right now she needs a battery and tires to make her road worthy. I hook her up to the battery charger every once and a while and let her run, fires right up. It's nice to have used really expensive gas 3 years ago when she was put up, it's not varnished yet, but i'll cycle it out to be safe before I take her out. 

Talk to ya soon,

Tim


----------



## Apl Hed (Mar 6, 2002)

any news on the crl dates?


----------



## KE4PJO (Feb 9, 2005)

Another fun tues. night race at CEFX, Jerry and Barry battling while the rest of us raced for 3rd. Biff Malibu made an appearence, and did well, after being mia for year.


----------



## Motor City Hamilton (Feb 5, 2002)

My Honda Civic race car is still for sale. $3,500. Many (or most) of you have more than that in your r/c stuff. Even if you're not interested in buying it, I have posted some more photos here...

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157603384950606/detail/


----------



## KE4PJO (Feb 9, 2005)

Does it have electrics, or just a roller?


----------



## Barry Z (Mar 28, 2002)

Rubber or foam ?


----------



## Motor City Hamilton (Feb 5, 2002)

:lol: 

Rubber tire and all electronics included.


----------



## twistedone (Aug 17, 2007)

13.5 class is out of control WOW
watching those fast guys run is great and just knowing I could someday go that fast is cool too!!!
will I ever be able to drive it like that HEll no but


----------



## KE4PJO (Feb 9, 2005)

twistedone said:



> 13.5 class is out of control WOW
> watching those fast guys run is great and just knowing I could someday go that fast is cool too!!!
> will I ever be able to drive it like that HEll no but


It's pretty awesome, I can't imagine why anyone would want to race anywhere else. If I didn't live so far away, I'd be there avery week. To me a world class facility is worth a couple hour drive time.


----------



## twistedone (Aug 17, 2007)

Well Got The Tc Down To A 12.4 Second Lap 
Smokin But Still Almost 2.5 Seconds Behind 
Oh Even The Slow Guy Can Go Fast Sometimes

I Wish More Would Come Out And Race But Low Attendance Is Everywhere I Think Just Bad Times For Alot Of People In This State And The Surrounding Ones


----------



## KE4PJO (Feb 9, 2005)

15 -20 TC's on a Tues. night, I think is pretty cool.


----------



## twistedone (Aug 17, 2007)

Yes it is 
NO RACING NEXT TUESDAY EVERYONE REMEMBER NEXT WED NIGHT SO BRING THE NEW TC'S AND RECOIL'S AND MINIS HAVE FUN WITH US


----------



## twistedone (Aug 17, 2007)

the recoils are really fun glad to see some fun back in the hobby


----------



## tom kelley (Mar 29, 2005)

I just noticed the CEFX calendar shows next Friday-Sunday a 'novak warmup race' wow! I didn't realize it would be that big! Whats the Schedule?


----------



## HookupsXXX4 (Dec 4, 2003)

I am planning on maybe coming up this weekend. Is there 12th on-road racing on Sundays? If so, I would really like to make it up.

Thanks,
Jerry


----------



## tom kelley (Mar 29, 2005)

HookupsXXX4 said:


> I am planning on maybe coming up this weekend. Is there 12th on-road racing on Sundays? If so, I would really like to make it up.
> 
> Thanks,
> Jerry


you should call to double check. No one got back to me here so good luck.


----------



## HookupsXXX4 (Dec 4, 2003)

I called CEFX today, and I guess it is a club race still. I don't know what factory drivers are there, but I am sure there are a few.

I wanted to call and make sure what was going on, I am coming almost 3 hours to run road course.

Looking forward to seeing the place, this will be my first time at CEFX.

Jerry


----------



## 420 Tech R/C (Sep 15, 2006)

you will difinitely dig it Jerry!! HUGE Track = way fast!!!


----------



## HookupsXXX4 (Dec 4, 2003)

Sweet, I can't wait to see it. 

I ran at Halo when Josh owend it, but never been to CEFX.


----------



## twistedone (Aug 17, 2007)

there is no factory drivers there and not sure about sunday might get Josh and Walt might be there


----------



## twistedone (Aug 17, 2007)

seen some new faces today really cool and was a funday of racing hope the guys from the other tracks come back very nice to meet all of you and trade paint with you guys


----------



## HookupsXXX4 (Dec 4, 2003)

I had a really good time today, first time I have been to CEFX. Really nice place.

We shot some really good footage today. I will post a link when we have stuff on YouTube. Here are 2 links for some of the stuff we have shot for off-road in Ashtabula.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LC9AfY_FRnY

and

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F4xrDnFIoNE

Enjoy and hope to make it up the again this winter. As soon as I post some video of today, I will post here.

Jerry


----------



## KE4PJO (Feb 9, 2005)

Looking forward to that.


----------



## twistedone (Aug 17, 2007)

New Layout And It Is Nice Very Fast And Should Make For Some Good Racing


----------



## twistedone (Aug 17, 2007)

well it did make for fast fun racing I was runnimg high 10-11 seconds laps
but the fast fast guys are in the mid 9's and some low 9's

will only get faster


----------



## KE4PJO (Feb 9, 2005)

I wonder how those video's are coming?


----------



## xrayrc (Oct 1, 2004)

It was the first time out for me this season and I enjoyed every minute of it. My car however... It went from slow but easy to drive to slow and pushing like a dumptrack...


----------



## HookupsXXX4 (Dec 4, 2003)

KE4PJO said:


> I wonder how those video's are coming?


Hey guys,

Sorry for the delay on the video. To be honest with you, we have been backed up with film and projects. We had a big prank on New Years that we had to pull off and film, and we also had a film shot for some skateboarding last weekend. Just last weekend, we shot 4 hours of footage, and to go though that many hours with just 2 guys takes time. Coming this weekend is Midwest in Columbus, so I don't know when I will have any of the stuff done that we shot that day. 

For any that are interested in skateboarding or want to check out our work, go here: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jyVzd-aNlKQ

Sorry guys. You did give us some good stuff to work with from what I seen. 
I will post here once we have something done.

Thanks,
Jerry


----------



## tom kelley (Mar 29, 2005)

*Drccc*

I have a to start planning for our outdoor season for the DRCCC soon. To everyone who's interested in coming out to race outdoor onroad come springtime in the Detroit area please visit this thread on the DRCCC club's homepage (the reason I'm doing this is that I need all discussion to come to a single point):

http://www.drccc.org/phpbb/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=5

Thanks
Tom Kelley


----------



## Biff Malibu (Jan 16, 2006)

HookupsXXX4 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Sorry for the delay on the video. To be honest with you, we have been backed up with film and projects. We had a big prank on New Years that we had to pull off and film, and we also had a film shot for some skateboarding last weekend. Just last weekend, we shot 4 hours of footage, and to go though that many hours with just 2 guys takes time. Coming this weekend is Midwest in Columbus, so I don't know when I will have any of the stuff done that we shot that day.
> 
> ...


 That new years prank video was funny...


----------



## HookupsXXX4 (Dec 4, 2003)

Biff Malibu said:


> That new years prank video was funny...


Thanks!


----------



## KE4PJO (Feb 9, 2005)

Gettin' any closer?


----------



## HookupsXXX4 (Dec 4, 2003)

I didn't forget about you guys, we are deep into putting out Midwest DVD together.

If any are interested, check out Mod Truck A1 here:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D9v4qfvPWa0

and 4WD A1 here:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a3zTm5CY4kQ

Thanks for checking out. When we wrap this up we are moving back to the CEFX footage.


----------



## HookupsXXX4 (Dec 4, 2003)

Here is Mod Buggy A1:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ta5EaqEwIn4

Thanks.


----------



## Promatchracer (Sep 28, 2001)

Just wondering if CefX might have soem spare carpet they want to get rid of or sell off 
We are having a big race In Saint Ignace Mi on May 3rd and need a few extra pieces of carpet 
Thanks


----------



## KE4PJO (Feb 9, 2005)

Gettin' any closer?


----------



## twistedone (Aug 17, 2007)

thiw better be a hell of a vid wow


----------



## HookupsXXX4 (Dec 4, 2003)

I would like to say that I have some video for you guys, but we are still only around 40% done with our Midwest DVD. Sorry, but to us, that is our big one. We come home from Columbus 3 weeks ago with over 15 hours of film, and only 2 guys working on it is alot to do.

Hang tight, we will have something for you guys.


----------



## lollie302 (Sep 19, 2002)

HookupsXXX4 said:


> I would like to say that I have some video for you guys, but we are still only around 40% done with our Midwest DVD. Sorry, but to us, that is our big one. We come home from Columbus 3 weeks ago with over 15 hours of film, and only 2 guys working on it is alot to do.
> 
> Hang tight, we will have something for you guys.


Where can we buy the Midwest DVD when it's done?


----------



## HookupsXXX4 (Dec 4, 2003)

We are looking to have it finished by the end of next weekend. That is ALL Triple A-Mains for Stock and Mod. Plus they had a Outlaw Truck class and a 8th Scale Electric class too. All in all, the DVD will cover 17 races plus stuff that went on in the pits and hotel. 

I will post info for it when it is done. I am thinking about starting a thread in the swap and sell section for easy ordering.

Thanks for the interest! We are really working hard on this!


----------



## lollie302 (Sep 19, 2002)

HookupsXXX4 said:


> We are looking to have it finished by the end of next weekend. That is ALL Triple A-Mains for Stock and Mod. Plus they had a Outlaw Truck class and a 8th Scale Electric class too. All in all, the DVD will cover 17 races plus stuff that went on in the pits and hotel.
> 
> I will post info for it when it is done. I am thinking about starting a thread in the swap and sell section for easy ordering.
> 
> Thanks for the interest! We are really working hard on this!


thanks


----------



## RBLove (Feb 7, 2005)

Are you guys running any 10.5 BL in 12th scale or touring up there at CEFX? Some of us are planning to make a trip in the next couple of weeks.


----------



## Fred B (Sep 26, 2001)

12th has been mainly 13.5's. If you guys want to run 10.5 in mod, we can probably get a mod class together. I don't have a 10.5 to run.


----------



## tom kelley (Mar 29, 2005)

I, and a few others run 10.5 rubber tire together at CEFX. I also run 1/12th and 13.5.


----------



## darnold (Sep 25, 2001)

Is the schedule for this Saturday stadium truck racing?


----------



## HookupsXXX4 (Dec 4, 2003)

I know that there are some that are interested in the MIdwest DVD that we are putting out.

It will be available March 31st thur mail order.

The set will be 3 DVDs. The first, qualifying round highlights, and stuff from the pits and hotel. Disc 2 and 3, all A-Mains, with 2 camera angles from start to finish. I believe that there are 17 races. 

We wil be asking $10 for the set. That will include a hard shell case that holds all 3 dvds with printed cover. 

PM me if interested.


----------



## Motor City Hamilton (Feb 5, 2002)

Anyone racing at CEFX who's been driving up from Dayton, OH or nearby? Looking for someone willing to take some car parts back with them.

Keith
810-610-6050


----------



## twistedone (Aug 17, 2007)

no one drives up to cefx since the track in woodville opened turn-outs are low and getting lower wish there was some series to look forward to or a trophy race or poker run 
just not much happen this year


----------



## KE4PJO (Feb 9, 2005)

I guess we can forget about the onroad video, huh?


----------



## HookupsXXX4 (Dec 4, 2003)

No, the on-road footage is put on the back shelf since the Midwest project is as big as it is.


----------



## KE4PJO (Feb 9, 2005)

I guess now it could be called the CEFX memorial video.


----------



## Promatchracer (Sep 28, 2001)

Hey folks just wanted to remind you guys about the Spring Fling race In Saint Ignace Mi 
I stickied the thread at the top so take a look and come on up 
It is going to be a blast


----------



## KE4PJO (Feb 9, 2005)

Well, it's been about 8 months since the video was announced. I almost forgot about it, so has "hookups" I guess.


----------



## slipstream (Nov 29, 2008)

hi' josh, you guys still racing ? i was there three times last year had a fun time 
thank, frank


----------



## hobbyten (Apr 5, 2004)

josh closed down last spring.


----------



## HookupsXXX4 (Dec 4, 2003)

KE4PJO said:


> Well, it's been about 8 months since the video was announced. I almost forgot about it, so has "hookups" I guess.


The video has been done for a long time, my partner backed out on me when time came to mass produce them and the project went no where. 

If you want a copy let me know.

Here is the best place to get a hold of me.

http://jrschoolofgaming.com/


----------



## KE4PJO (Feb 9, 2005)

HookupsXXX4 said:


> The video has been done for a long time, my partner backed out on me when time came to mass produce them and the project went no where.
> 
> If you want a copy let me know.
> 
> ...


Just as I suspected, no response


----------



## HookupsXXX4 (Dec 4, 2003)

How can you look for a response, when I have not heard anything from you?

PM or send a email to [email protected]

I have some ready.


----------



## chuck_thehammer (Oct 24, 2007)

you may try the cefx 2009 season


----------



## KE4PJO (Feb 9, 2005)

HookupsXXX4 said:


> How can you look for a response, when I have not heard anything from you?
> 
> PM or send a email to [email protected]
> 
> I have some ready.


I sent an email last month, I'll try again.


----------

